# My Horse(s?)



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

We just went on a backpacking trip! The second time with Casey.. She *LOVED* it! She loves to explore new trails.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

But what happened on the trip.. She is always so good! Respects the fake electric wire and all... She also carries most of the backpacking stuff in these HUGE saddle bags... However, I was leading her down to get a drink of water out of the stream, and the stream (at least where we were) was a solid rock slab, that very slightly slanted down into the water and continued into the water.. It was pretty sketchy, and I didnt like it, but we hadnt unpacked her water bucket yet, and she was pretty thirsty, so I led her down... Oops. She finished getting a drink and I started to lead her up. Oh, and she had easyboots on- :shock: I know not good. I forgot she had them on. :-( And then she started to slip... Into the water. The water is about 40 degrees Fahrenheit. She ended up all the way in the water on her side struggling to get up.. I was just standing there helpless.  . And then I releaxed I should bring her upstream to where there was sand. So I did and she got up.. Whew. I led her out to a rocky beach area. She had 1 gash on her right front leg at her knee, and 1 pretty bloody one on her fetlock joint. She had a gash on the front of her left front knee, and one on the side of that knee. And, she was bleeding pretty bad from what looked like her mouth! They were all bloody. She was luck only to get that many! I was worried she had like torn out a tooth or something, but I realized that all that blood around her mouth was just from a tiny scrath on her lip.. :-o Now (two days later) she is fine, except for a little bit of swelling around her fetlock, but she is still completely sound! Luckily, I had brought some wound stuff with me, otherwise she could have gotten a pretty gnarly infection. Let that be a moral for people to bring first aid stuff for your horse AND you everywhere!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I may get another horse! A relative offered to buy me a nice jumping horse, because I want to learn to jump but Casey doesnt like to. And no way am I gonna sell Casey! There are no instructors here that have horses that jump that they will teach you on so thats why I would have to own a jumping horse to learn how to jump. It probaly wont be for about 6 months or so, as I would have to earn enough money for the upkeep of the horse for a year with my job.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

She's lovely!! I'm sure she stands out in the dressage show ring. You need to post some pics for us!! =D


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pictures!!*

Here ya go... Pics of Casey! 

The second one is by far my favorite...


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok so... There is this Appaloosa, under 10 years broke to ride. The owners are trying to give it away, they cant keep it... But heres the thing. The horse had 2 nails in his hoof. They pulled them out. The foot needs to be examined and treated so any infection that might be there doesn't get into the blood stream. He doesn't act lame but who knows what might be lurking. What do you think? I am afraid that the horse won't get a home if I don't get it, and will be put out to pasture and left without a vet and good farrier looking at his hoof. I'm sorry but thats all I know!! I would *REALLY* appreciate any advice!


----------



## saddlesandskis (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh yes, beautiful horse! Agreed with Corporal! She looks like she would fit in with the horses at the barn that hosts/coaches my college dressage team - we have a rainbow of dressage horses: paints, a buckskin, dappled horses, a palomino-colored horse...

But I think it's good to stand out! I love Arabians


----------

